# Apple & Rhubarb Crumble



## Willerby12 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yesterday I had a fabulous apple & rhubarb crumble.  I stewed the fruit together, so that the apple sweetness would aid the bitter rhubard & added a teaspoon of 'Billingtons' unrefined sugar.  I made the crumble with flour, butter & some Alpen (I know - weird - but I was out of Porridge Oats!!) & I put in a table spoon of the 'Billingtons'.  Put the fruit in a big bowl & sprinkled the crumble on the top, pressing down firm with back of a spoon & making sure no raisens were poking out (they would burn too easy), then made a bit of rough crumbs on the top with a fork, baked in the oven for 30 mins & then it was ready to eat.  This bowl fed 6 of us & was delicious.  I've lost the need for ultra-sweet now & when you think that it was divided up between 6, I don't think it was over-doing the sugar!!  Served with some ordinary single cream.  Plus - don't you think this counts as 2 of my five a day??!!!  I know, naughty, but nice.  I don't do it too often & always try to exercise in some way afterwards!!  Hoovering or walking the dog of course!!  Anyway, it's not for everyone.  But for a wee treat it's nice.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

That sounds delicious Willerby! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2012)

And the carb count was ?  Or just the weights of the various ingredients so someone else can calculate it?

I know I could make it myself first and work it out as I went along, but if it isn't reasonable carbs per portion, I just don't try it in the first place.


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a great recipe for Strawberry and Rhubarb crumble that I have worke out the carbs for *Trophy*

I will post it tomorrow if I can find it.

*Willerby* if you PM me your receipe I will work out the carbs if you like. Thanks for posting it - I have used Alpen before as a topping - the low sugar one obviously - ordinary Alpen is way too sweet. 

I have also made Apple Crumble with no sugar at all - just throw in a handful of sultanas. I will see if can find that too.


----------



## Willerby12 (Apr 12, 2012)

trophywench said:


> And the carb count was ?  Or just the weights of the various ingredients so someone else can calculate it?
> 
> I know I could make it myself first and work it out as I went along, but if it isn't reasonable carbs per portion, I just don't try it in the first place.



So sorry I didnt get back to you sooner - been very busy at work & have only just come back to diabetessupport today!  Anyway, the recipe is as follows:

Ingredients: (well ? what I cobbled together!)

6 stalks of rhubarb (Sainsburys had some in at the time I made it)
2 very big Pink Lady Apples
100g Flora Buttery
100g Plain wholemeal flour
50g Alpen Light
1 teaspoon & 1 level tablespoon Billingtons unrefined sugar
A nice deep oven dish

Method:

Trim & clean rhubarb & chop into 1-2? cubes, peel apples, core & chop into chunky slices, chuck this in a pan with enough water to cover the fruit & sprinkle over the teaspoon of sugar, bring to boil then simmer until fruit is soft, drain then put fruit into your baking dish.

Crumble:  Make bread crumbs with the flour & butter, then stir through the Alpen & the tablespoon of sugar so that it is all mixed well.  Put three quarters of the topping on top of the fruit & press down with back of a big metal spoon, make sure any currents are removed from the balance & press them in (unless you like them a bit well done, which my husbands uncle does ? the blacker the better for him!!), then loosely sprinkle the remaining crumble on the top.

Now it gets tricky ? I have a halogen oven & I baked it for 15 mins covered with tin-foil & then 10 mins uncovered at around 200 (using metal extension ring - which will mean nothing unless you have a halogen oven - sorry!!).  I think if I were doing it in a conventional oven I would put it in around Gas 4 to 5 for 25 to 30 mins, uncovered.

I hope that this doesn?t work out to be really bad for us!!  Small portions is best!!  I?d love to know what the carbs etc are ? please let me know & if you make it ? let me know how you got on.


----------



## MeanMom (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you Willerby - and as promised I have worked out the carbs

Rhubarb (2.5 per stick) 15 carbs
Apples (30 each) 60 carbs
Flora not worth counting (about half a carb)
Flour 60 carbs
Alpen 30 carbs
Sugar 5 carbs plus 15 carbs
Total 185 carbs

If you make it stretch to 6 portions that's 30 carbs a portion. 

Personally I'd experiment and leave out all or some of the added sugar - but that would only save 20 carbs - not much per portion so would have to see what difference it makes to taste. 

A type 2 might 'get away' with this one - sounds tasty enough to make it worth a try I would think. If I did it for us I would make it with plain oats (K doesn't like muesli - it's the nuts)

Thanks for recipe


----------



## trophywench (Apr 13, 2012)

Wonder if you could substitute ground almonds for the flour, at least say half of it or something?  Hve never thought to try a cruble ith GA.  Might just try that anyway.

Leave it with me ......


----------



## MeanMom (Apr 13, 2012)

Ooo Good idea TW - and I could get away with that with K as it's not the taste of nuts she doesn't like its the crunchy-ness (is that a word?)

Bet that would be nice with an Apple crumble - I can't find my recipe as haven't made it for a while - time to send out search party I think


----------

